# Targeting TWO free agents in 2010



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

As it currently stands, only Wade and Cook are on the books for 2010 and Wade will 100% opt out that year so the only contract that summer is Cook's $2 million contract.

With Blount, Haslem, Shaq, Cook, Wade, and this years draft pick and a couple cheap mercenaries we should be able to get through the next 2 years without taking on more than 1 or 2 contracts for that 2010 summer. It's conceivable that we could remain with only Cook contracted that summer.

This would give us enormous salary cap room to sign not just one but two major stars. Many Heat fans knew about Riley targeting 2010 but I think that everyone isn't noticing the fact that we should be able to sign TWO stars and not just one.

This situation has serious parallels to the Orlando situation several years ago where they brought in Tim Duncan and Grant Hill at the same time and toured them around the city for a week and received commitments from both to sign. Of course as history shows, Doc Rivers made the mistake, as he put it, of 'letting him get on the plane before signing the contract,' and David Robinson famously cut short his trip in Hawaii to come talk Tim Duncan out of it.

Miami is in a much better situation than that Orlando team because we already have a superstar to lure these two players with. It would be awfully hard to sit three superstars in a room, all in the primes of their careers, tell them that they could play together for the next decade, and see if they say no. Then there is the potential of this year's draft pick (possibly #1).


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

What? Why is Wade 100% opting out...?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

So that he can sign a 6 year max contract with us.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

So are you saying that we will have Wade + 2 stars, or u mean including the new Wade signing?

Hm, if we can get two more stars, that'd be great, but I'd rather sign Lebron :biggrin:
I don't know much about it but, that'd be interesting. How much money you talking between the two?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

Wade + 2 stars. 

LeBron is definitely 1 of the players we should bring in for a meeting that summer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

Not saying its not possible, but its a fair pipe dream that we could have Lebron/Wade and another star on this team without playing 3 on 5.

Not saying I wouldnt love to see Wade and Lebron on the same team though...wow


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



NewAgeBaller said:


> So are you saying that we will have Wade + 2 stars, or u mean including the new Wade signing?
> 
> Hm, if we can get two more stars, that'd be great, but I'd rather sign Lebron :biggrin:
> I don't know much about it but, that'd be interesting. How much money you talking between the two?


Max contracts starting at around 16 million? We need to sign Lebron/Bosh end thread.

PG: Derrick Rose
SG: Dwyane Wade/Daequan Cook 
SF: Lebron James
PF: Chris Bosh
C: Whatever


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



Flash is the Future said:


> Max contracts starting at around 16 million? We need to sign Lebron/Bosh end thread.
> 
> PG: Derrick Rose
> SG: Dwyane Wade/Daequan Cook
> ...


+ BARRON at the 5 = Championship :biggrin:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

LeBron will be past his prime by that point, and we'll need role players to feed Barron the ball inside.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

LOL

It's a serious pipe dream..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

Um...it's not a pipe dream.

The fact of the matter is that $50 million dollars is coming off the books 2009-2010. 

Miami has $50 million dollars in salary cap tied up until 2009-2010. The salary cap is $55 million. That means that 91% of the salary cap is set and locked. Nobody is going to trade for Mark Blount or Shaq. This means that we can't add further contracts killing this plan (except for small midlevel exception contracts which change nothing).

That's enough to do what Orlando did: sit two guys in the room and say, "why don't you come play for a championship for the next decade."


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

Earl Barron has the perfect skill set to play next to Bosh.

Hell, Barron is perfect if he played next to Jason Collins. He is just that good. Our Big Three plus Barron instead of Perkins = Championship


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



Smithian said:


> Earl Barron has the perfect skill set to play next to Bosh.
> 
> Hell, Barron is perfect if he played next to Jason Collins. He is just that good. Our Big Three plus Barron instead of Perkins = Championship


Earl Barron IS a Big Three, just by himself.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



DQ for 3 said:


> LeBron will be past his prime by that point, and we'll need role players to feed Barron the ball inside.


How exactly would Lebron be past his prime? He'd be like 26 or 27 years old. He wouldn't even be in his prime.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



Eternal said:


> How exactly would Lebron be past his prime? He'd be like 26 or 27 years old. He wouldn't even be in his prime.


DQ's mind warps when it comes to Earl "The Pearl" Barron..


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

then Shaq signs another 3 year deal at 25 mil a year. Remember, as long as you get him the damn ball, he'll give you what you want.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



seifer0406 said:


> then Shaq signs another 3 year deal at 25 mil a year. Remember, as long as you get him the damn ball, he'll give you what you want.


If we resign Shaq I'll stop following not only the Heat, but the entire NBA.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



Eternal said:


> How exactly would Lebron be past his prime? He'd be like 26 or 27 years old. He wouldn't even be in his prime.


:lol:

Sarcasm?


----------



## Pro (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

That summer will surely be busy for Miami, but what makes you think James or Bosh would come to play for the Heat? The Cavs are currently in EXACT same situation as the Heat. There are NO locked players for 2010-11 season, except for LBJ who has player option for that year. Maybe Wade and Bosh will go to Cleveland?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



Pro said:


> That summer will surely be busy for Miami, but what makes you think James or Bosh would come to play for the Heat? The Cavs are currently in EXACT same situation as the Heat. There are NO locked players for 2010-11 season, except for LBJ who has player option for that year. Maybe Wade and Bosh will go to Cleveland?


We've got South Beach.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

I honestly doubt either team will have *that* much salary space by that team. With 2 superstars around, they will always create pressure for their teams to be in a win now, quick fix type of mode. With the current mix of players, it's hard to imagine that the roster stays the same for either team until 2010. I would expect some bad signings and trades along the way perhaps overpaying certain players just so the superstar stays happy.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



Pro said:


> That summer will surely be busy for Miami, but what makes you think James or Bosh would come to play for the Heat? The Cavs are currently in EXACT same situation as the Heat. There are NO locked players for 2010-11 season, except for LBJ who has player option for that year. Maybe Wade and Bosh will go to Cleveland?


You're right about the Cavs. If they can keep from making bad moves and signing players to bad contracts then they will be a big player in free agency that year just like us. Maybe Wade does go to Cleveland in that scenario. It's certainly possible.

By the way, I never mentioned LeBron or even Bosh. Another person mentioned LeBron. I think that Amare will be a free agent also.



seifer0406 said:


> I honestly doubt either team will have *that* much salary space by that team. With 2 superstars around, they will always create pressure for their teams to be in a win now, quick fix type of mode. With the current mix of players, it's hard to imagine that the roster stays the same for either team until 2010. I would expect some bad signings and trades along the way perhaps overpaying certain players just so the superstar stays happy.


Miami can't make any bad signings because we're over the salary cap until the summer of 2010. We're restricted to midlevel deals which can't affect this. Shaq is immovable and Blount and Haslem will more than likely remain here and expire. If not then Riley will hopefully not trade them for a contract that runs past the 2010 summer. I'm sure he wouldn't because he has mentioned this as his goal many times and he has a history of clearing the roster to rebuild it as he sees fit.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

I guess signing 2 stars that off-season is possible, but it won't be anything like Lebron & Bosh. Any others in mind?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

well, we'll see. If Riley was so set on doing that, he wouldn't have traded Toine for Blount just for one extra year of contract. If the Heat really sucks next year then it's no problem. But if you guys stay around .500 near Christmas time, you know that Riley would be thinking about giving the team a "boost", and Shaq be yapping about having one last go at the big dance. Usually these types of moves have a tendency to go very wrong or at least take you off your course.

As I said, the plan is good, just that I rarely see teams set a goal to clear salaries in 2-3 years and actually hold their words for it.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sarcasm?


It's hard to tell if that is sarcasm or not... by reading some of these other posts about Barron.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



Eternal said:


> It's hard to tell if that is sarcasm or not... by reading some of these other posts about Barron.


Trust me, there's no such thing as sarcasm around here regarding Barron, unless you say he sucks.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

Barron sucks and will never be a great player. There I said it!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



Eternal said:


> Barron sucks and will never be a great player. There I said it!


Gotta love the sarcasm! :lol:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

No sarcasm.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



Eternal said:


> No sarcasm.


..being serious?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



Flash is the Future said:


> Max contracts starting at around 16 million? We need to sign Lebron/Bosh end thread.
> 
> PG: Derrick Rose
> SG: Dwyane Wade/Daequan Cook
> ...


Oh my God.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

*Bump* So now that Marcus Banks is out of the picture...

PG: Chalmers
SG: Wade / Daequan
SF: LeBron
PF: Beasley
C: Bosh


They should each start off about $15 million in the first year of their new contracts. 

We just have to sit those three guys in a room together and trick them into believing this is a Team USA required practice team for 2012. I'm not against Pat roofieing LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

We can only dream


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



Wade2Matrix said:


> We can only dream


Hey, if Doc Rivers can get a prime Grant Hill and Tim Duncan in a room together and agree to both sign in Orlando then Pat can get a roofied up LeBron to put his John Hancock on a new contract with Bosh and Wade.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

Im going to be a bit more realistic and say we miss out on Bron/Bosh

I say we have a good shot at Amare. He has Florida ties. And lets say a guy like Joe Johnson

Chalmers
Wade
JJ
Beasley
Amare

think of the firepower of that lineup!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

Can we, even non-realistically, actually field Wade + 2 *Max* Players and a roster?

It most definately won't happen like that, but is there even a remote chance 'realistically'?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Can we, even non-realistically, actually field Wade + 2 *Max* Players and a roster?
> 
> It most definately won't happen like that, but is there even a remote chance 'realistically'?


Have you seen Boston's roster:

Garnet $25 million
Pierce $18 million
Allen $17 million

It's very realistic. The only trouble is convincing them to sign, but we're pretty lucky to have the ability to have multiple superstars sign together. The only other time that I can remember that happening was when Orlando got Duncan and Grant Hill. We already have Wade so we just have to get the other two guys together like Orlando did with those two.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

^We also have location and most importantly, no state income tax.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



The '93 Heat said:


> Have you seen Boston's roster:
> 
> Garnet $25 million
> Pierce $18 million
> ...


All those guys were at/past or right near 30. Not too mention none of em experienced much success, and were in situations that were becoming worse and worse. It was a major sacrifice in terms of roles on the team. The difference is alot of these big timers won't be 30 or THAT close in 2010, Amare being 28 in '10, Bosh even younger, Lebron even younger, So they still have chances to make careers on their own as the focal point. Whereas, Ray, KG, and Pierce had pretty much had their turn as THE MAN, and it never worked out to a 'ship. So I think this is somethin to take into consideration when comparing our 2010 situation with the Celts. I see maybe like a Dirk, Yao, maybe Joe Johnson the type to go that route.

I think we will make a run and very well possibly land a MAX STAR, but i think the other signee, most likely wont be a MAX STAR, but a real good player nonetheless.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



Rather Unique said:


> All those guys were at/past or right near 30. Not too mention none of em experienced much success, and were in situations that were becoming worse and worse. It was a major sacrifice in terms of roles on the team. The difference is alot of these big timers won't be 30 or THAT close in 2010, Amare being 28 in '10, Bosh even younger, Lebron even younger, So they still have chances to make careers on their own as the focal point. Whereas, Ray, KG, and Pierce had pretty much had their turn as THE MAN, and it never worked out to a 'ship. So I think this is somethin to take into consideration when comparing our 2010 situation with the Celts. I see maybe like a Dirk, Yao, maybe Joe Johnson the type to go that route.
> 
> I think we will make a run and very well possibly land a MAX STAR, but i think the other signee, most likely wont be a MAX STAR, but a real good player nonetheless.


I was only using Boston to show that it was financially realistic to have 3 players on one team with max contracts. Whoever those 2 other free agents are, however good they are, or however old they are is irrelevant. Riley's plan is to add 2 additional max contract players. I don't really get what you're taking from this. Riley is going to target the two most talented free agents because that's what wins in this league.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

Chalmers will be our PG for a very long time, and his first year with Wade is ****ing awesome! Wade is also a lock at the SG position so theres the 1 and 2 spots... LeBron at the 3? Imagine that... The way Chalmers is developing this year them 3 would be unstoppable... The only problem I see is the 4 and 5.. I don't see UD making any noise with this kind of roster in the near future... Beasley is developing lets see what he gives us next season.. I'm like totally in love with DCook hope he stays with the heat for a long time, a VERY solid 6th man and could easily become 6th man of the year maybe next year when he gets a little bit more recognition...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

Chalmers
Wade
LeBron
Bease
Amare

 Why not...


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

Amare isnt gonna help us one bit...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

Throw a huge contract at Yao. Imagine Yao with Wade AND LeBron.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

I can't see Lebron coming here. He's the best player in the world. Why would he want to come to Wade's team? I just can't see it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

Y'all need to calm down a bit. We still got like 2 years.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

Yeah, and we got a whole bunch of expiring contracts next year that will probably be too tempting for Riles to not try and get something for 1 of those players.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

I think it would be very tempting for LeBron to come here and be with Wade and Beasley. Mario Chalmers would be PERFECT for that team as a trigger man, defensive point, and someone who can spread the floor as the one true shooter. Plus, both Wade and LeBron will defer for the better of the team. Beasley could be the anchor down low who can play on the perimeter a bit to open up room down low for LeBron. We just needa solid defensive 5(JOEL!!!!). Guys like Haslem and Cook would book end a solid bench.

I don't think LeBron will leave Cleveland, but if he does, I think we're favorites. I think it is very possible for us to a second level type guy such as Joe Johnson, which would also be perfect next to Wade.

Man, I love Riles. Now Banks is gone, we have even more money to throw around.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

Now that we have Bease, forget Bosh and Amare.

Seriously guys. This is not 2K9. nor is it 2k10 or 2k11

I think we should focus on Bron though 

But with the rumors of amare going to CLE... I don't see Bron moving...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

the thing is, even if we miss out on fa players, we could acquire players with the cap space through trades, similar to what the Clips did acquiring Camby for a 2nd round pick

we are going to get mad talent that offseason, 1 way or another.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



reHEATed said:


> the thing is, even if we miss out on fa players, we could acquire players with the cap space through trades, similar to what the Clips did acquiring Camby for a 2nd round pick
> 
> we are going to get mad talent that offseason, 1 way or another.


huh?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



Dee-Zy said:


> huh?


we have cap room

we could trade picks for guys, and take a lot of cap space in if we want to acquire a player

it would basically be giving the other team a huge trade exception. 

its what the Clips did to acquire Camby from Denver this year


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



The '93 Heat said:


> I was only using Boston to show that it was financially realistic to have 3 players on one team with max contracts. *Whoever those 2 other free agents are, however good they are, or however old they are is irrelevant*. Riley's plan is to add 2 additional max contract players. I don't really get what you're taking from this. Riley is going to target the two most talented free agents because that's what wins in this league.


I think it is very relevant, theres not many video game teams out there for a reason, all the Celtics guys tried to carry a team, couldnt do it and there age DID play a factor as the window for a title was gettin much smaller. Age might not play a factor into us pursuing but believe it does play a factor into the actual player wantin to come to Miami. Like i said, not all stars would be down to be 3rd banana when they could be THE MAN at still a relatively young age, and still possibly become a Championship contender. IMO, generally,the younger the age, the less likely to sacrifice your game for the 'ship. Which would have to be done, w/ 3 max stars. 



sMaK said:


> I can't see Lebron coming here. He's the best player in the world. Why would he want to come to Wade's team? I just can't see it.


word, why would he or Wade wanna play 2nd fiddle, specially Lebron who would be what 26? No reason he couldnt win a ship as the focal point of his own team.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



Dee-Zy said:


> huh?


If you are under the salary cap, the trades don't have to equal in salary. So if we have 15 million in cap space, and somebody is trying to clear capspace, we can take their player and just give them a 2nd round pick. For example, the Clippers had a ton of cap space, and the Nuggets wanted to get under the luxury tax. So they traded Camby to the Clippers for a 2nd round pick.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



Rather Unique said:


> I think it is very relevant, theres not many video game teams out there for a reason, all the Celtics guys tried to carry a team, couldnt do it and there age DID play a factor as the window for a title was gettin much smaller. Age might not play a factor into us pursuing but believe it does play a factor into the actual player wantin to come to Miami. Like i said, not all stars would be down to be 3rd banana when they could be THE MAN at still a relatively young age, and still possibly become a Championship contender. IMO, generally,the younger the age, the less likely to sacrifice your game for the 'ship. Which would have to be done, w/ 3 max stars.
> 
> 
> 
> word, why would he or Wade wanna play 2nd fiddle, specially Lebron who would be what 26? No reason he couldnt win a ship as the focal point of his own team.


I still don't understand what you're trying to say. Obviously winning a championship is hard. That's not a unique concept. That's actually a fact that works to the advantage of superstar teams because everyone wants to come play for them. LeBron is just one of the many free agents and I highly doubt he leaves Cleveland but that doesn't really matter.


I only mentioned Boston because NAB asked if it was possible to have 3 players under max contracts with the salary cap. I was just showing the numbers and that it is financially possible.

I'm only talking about signing two free agents in 2010. I wasn't trying to discuss the advantages or disadvantages of signing superstars or all-stars, but just pointing out that we will probably sign two free agents so whoever they are is another matter. It could be Carlos Boozer and Tyson Chandler. Boston was just a salary cap example not an example for team chemistry or talent or whatever.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

Well i agree with you there then, i believe we will be FA players. I thought you were saying we were gonna sign, 2 Superstar Max type players to go along with Wade. Which i don't see being very realistic. So my bad on that one. 

I was just tryna say its not very easy to get young Stars to sacrifice their lead roles, by coming to play w a team with 2 other stars. With the older stars it is a bit easier, that's what i was referring to w/ the whole Boston thing.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



Rather Unique said:


> Well i agree with you there then, i believe we will be FA players. I thought you were saying we were gonna sign, 2 Superstar Max type players to go along with Wade. Which i don't see being very realistic. So my bad on that one.
> 
> I was just tryna say its not very easy to get young Stars to sacrifice their lead roles, by coming to play w a team with 2 other stars. With the older stars it is a bit easier, that's what i was referring to w/ the whole Boston thing.


Yeah, I see where the confusion was because I mentioned Boston and I've talked about LeBron a lot. In reality, I highly doubt that without the roofies we can pry LeBron away from Cleveland :laugh:


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

I'd like to have this team:

PG - Chalmers
SG - Wade / Cook
SF - Johnson
FP - Beasley
C - Yao


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

LOL

Who wouldn't?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

I'm not sure Bease would be the right complement to Yao.

Haslem is though but not enough of a low post threat. Whatever...

Joe Johnson + Yao is not unrealistic for 2010.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

*Miami Heat president Pat Riley looks ahead to 2010 free agent crop*


> Chatter off the Heat trade and Marlins spring training:
> 
> • After acquiring Jermaine O'Neal, Pat Riley on Friday night looked ahead to 2010 free agency with anticipation and a bit of anxiety. If Dwyane Wade opts for free agency in 2010, Friday's trade leaves Miami with only $12.6 million committed for 2010-11 (includes team options on Michael Beasley, James Jones, Daequan Cook and Mario Chalmers). The cap should top $60 million.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wonder if the editor at The Herald and its writers have learned the difference between the salary cap and the luxury tax since that horrible Le Batard article a while back.

They still don't seem to grasp the full weight of the situation and the fact that we can re-sign Wade AND two max free agents.

I mean, this is just fact. You don't get your exceptions and your cap space. It's one or the other and we're going to use the $52 million cap space we have. Say we re-signed Wade and signed one max free agent, we would be sitting with at least $23 million still left. We're not suddenly going to call it a day with $23 million still left.

They also should point out that James Jones's option is not going to be picked up by the Heat.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I somehow don't think we're going to be able to sign Wade and another free agent for a grand total of $29,000,000. These guys are set to opt out of $17,149,243. Gilbert Arenas' maximum deal starting at $14,653,465 is not as comparable because he opted out of $12,804,000. A player with 6-10 years experience has a maximum salary of 30% of the salary cap or 105% of his previous salary, whichever is greater. Assuming a salary cap of $60,000,000, the maximum starting salary that Dwyane Wade, Lebron James, Chris Bosh, Amare Stoudemire, Joe Johnson, and Yao Ming could receive would be $18,000,000.

*2010 obligations:*
Dwyane Wade - $18,000,000 (assumed salary cap of $60,000,000)
Michael Beasley - $4,962,240
Capholds for 5 minimum salaried players - $2,368,020
Daequan Cook - $2,169,857
James Jones - $1,856,000 (part of his contract is guaranteed)
2010 1st round draft pick - around $1,500,000
Mario Chalmers - $854,389

That gives us a total of $31,710,506 in committed salaries. We'd have $28,289,494 to divide up between two free agents, or $14,144,747 each. I think it would be most frugal to give $18,000,000 of that to a top-tiered FA (Lebron James, Chris Bosh, Amare Stoudemire, Joe Johnson, or Yao Ming), leaving $10,289,494 to divide up between whomever else we please. Perhaps we deal James Jones before 2010, or trade our 2010 1st for a 2011 1st. That would give us a maximum of $13,171,890 to spend on that 3rd FA signing. I think we probably stock up on 2010 2nd rounders so as to have the best shot at rounding up minimum salaried talent for our team. We have 2 in 2009 (from Indiana and Cleveland), and 2 in 2010 (Our own and Toronto's if they miss the playoffs). 

We'll have a nice core to build around:
PG: Mario Chalmers
SG: Dwyane Wade/Daequan Cook
SF: ?
PF: Michael Beasley/2010 #1
C: ?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Edit: Nevermind. I found the answer.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> I somehow don't think we're going to be able to sign Wade and another free agent for a grand total of $29,000,000. These guys are set to opt out of $17,149,243. Gilbert Arenas' maximum deal starting at $14,653,465 is not as comparable because he opted out of $12,804,000. A player with 6-10 years experience has a maximum salary of 30% of the salary cap or 105% of his previous salary, whichever is greater. Assuming a salary cap of $60,000,000, the maximum starting salary that Dwyane Wade, Lebron James, Chris Bosh, Amare Stoudemire, Joe Johnson, and Yao Ming could receive would be $18,000,000.
> 
> *2010 obligations:*
> Dwyane Wade - $18,000,000 (assumed salary cap of $60,000,000)
> ...


We don't have to sign the minimum contracts until after everyone is signed, we are allowed to go over the cap while signing minimum contracts. And then when we get over the cap, we would be allowed to use a mid-level exception.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

myst said:


> We don't have to sign the minimum contracts until after everyone is signed, we are allowed to go over the cap while signing minimum contracts. And then when we get over the cap, we would be allowed to use a mid-level exception.


Nah, we wouldn't have the MLE after we signed those guys. I'm fairly sure that's not how it works.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> Nah, we wouldn't have the MLE after we signed those guys. I'm fairly sure that's not how it works.


You can use the MLE only when you are over the cap. We can get over the cap by signing minimum contract players. So I'm pretty sure we would be able to use the MLE. Send the question to "Ask Ira!" lol, maybe he knows.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

myst said:


> We don't have to sign the minimum contracts until after everyone is signed, we are allowed to go over the cap while signing minimum contracts. And then when we get over the cap, we would be allowed to use a mid-level exception.


You are correct that we don't have to sign those minimum contracts until after we've signed our major FAs. However, they still count against our cap space as a roster surcharge. As for the MLE, it's an exception to the cap. To most fully take advantage of capspace, you have to renounce the MLE+LLE, meaning that we wouldn't be able to use it after we go over the cap. Technically, you can use the MLE when you're under the cap, but you'd be limited to signing a player to the average starting salary when with the use of capspace you'd be able to exceed that. 

Look at the 9th and 10th bullet points here for information on the roster surcharge and the MLE+LLE.


DQ for 3 said:


> Nah, we wouldn't have the MLE after we signed those guys. I'm fairly sure that's not how it works.


Precisely.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The whole sticking point for me was that I thought there was a rule that you could increase the raises in the later years (I think that's only for rookie's and their first cotract), and that would let us fit the first year (the only year that has to fit) under the cap, but the rules say that the raise is fixed throughout the contract and it's actually based on the first year salary. 

Pretty lame that New York and Dallas can yearly have payrolls over $90 million and 5 different players making an average around $13 million, but we can't use our full cap space because once we get to the cap we can no longer sign minimum salary players to fill out the roster. Oh well.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Bump*

I'm picking lottery numbers next week. Get in line.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

hWo Boss, BBF.com chapter :yes:

Since I'd have to spread rep before I could rep you again, I'll just take the orders...who's ankle you want broken?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome bump.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dre™;6320963 said:


> who's ankle you want broken?


LOL.

I do want to gloat that I pointed this out almost a year BEFORE THE 2008 Olympics. I came up with this after crunching the numbers and projecting how free agency would go and where teams would be in 2010. I know for a fact I made this thread before any NBA writer thought of it. I think the earliest inkings were linked in this thread and they came much after my first post.

However, I have to admit that a month ago I folded. Not to say that I didn't think this was still a possibility but I wanted to take the sure thing. I wanted Miami to grab Amare while he was available. I don't really feel bad about that because I think we walked the razor's edge between grabbing the big three and losing Wade. Riley had the balls to ride it to the river when I would have folded on the turn. Dude has brass balls. He was willing to play Russian Roulette for the big payoff.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



MB30 said:


> Not saying its not possible, but its a fair pipe dream that we could have Lebron/Wade and another star on this team without playing 3 on 5.
> 
> Not saying I wouldnt love to see Wade and Lebron on the same team though...wow


Consider that pipedream reality :laugh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



Smithian said:


> I think it would be very tempting for LeBron to come here and be with Wade and Beasley. Mario Chalmers would be PERFECT for that team as a trigger man, defensive point, and someone who can spread the floor as the one true shooter. Plus, both Wade and LeBron will defer for the better of the team. Beasley could be the anchor down low who can play on the perimeter a bit to open up room down low for LeBron. *We just needa solid defensive 5(JOEL!!!!).* Guys like Haslem and Cook would book end a solid bench.
> 
> I don't think LeBron will leave Cleveland, but if he does, I think we're favorites. I think it is very possible for us to a second level type guy such as Joe Johnson, which would also be perfect next to Wade.
> 
> Man, I love Riles. Now Banks is gone, we have even more money to throw around.


:lol:

I had a love for Joel Anthony and was calling him as our starting center back in the 2008-2009 season. He was my man crush before Beverley and Jarvis.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*

Holy ****. I think this thread was the first time we began to think about this possibility. It could've been brought up on the _other _board prior, I don't recall. Either way, great find. I never thought we'd get it done. Not to this extent.



Adam said:


> Wade + 2 stars.
> 
> LeBron is definitely 1 of the players we should bring in for a meeting that summer.


This.



Flash is the Future said:


> Max contracts starting at around 16 million? We need to sign Lebron/Bosh end thread.
> 
> PG: Derrick Rose
> SG: Dwyane Wade/Daequan Cook
> ...


YES!! Hahaha. If only CHI hadn't stolen Rose. Whatever, he handles the ball too much for that group. We need a shooter there, as well.



Adam said:


> Um...it's not a pipe dream.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that $50 million dollars is coming off the books 2009-2010.
> 
> ...


Right about the pipedream, wrong about Shaq. Double good.



Pro said:


> That summer will surely be busy for Miami, but what makes you think James or Bosh would come to play for the Heat? The Cavs are currently in EXACT same situation as the Heat. There are NO locked players for 2010-11 season, except for LBJ who has player option for that year. Maybe Wade and Bosh will go to Cleveland?


Eeek...



NewAgeBaller said:


> I guess signing 2 stars that off-season is possible, but it won't be anything like Lebron & Bosh. Any others in mind?





seifer0406 said:


> As I said, the plan is good, just that I rarely see teams set a goal to clear salaries in 2-3 years and actually hold their words for it.



This thread rocks.



Adam said:


> We just have to sit those three guys in a room together and trick them into believing this is a Team USA required practice team for 2012. I'm not against Pat roofieing LeBron.


:rotf:



Adam said:


> Whoever those 2 other free agents are, however good they are, or however old they are is irrelevant. Riley's plan is to add 2 additional max contract players. I don't really get what you're taking from this. Riley is going to target the two most talented free agents because that's what wins in this league.


Are you Pat Riley?



sMaK said:


> I can't see Lebron coming here. He's the best player in the world. Why would he want to come to Wade's team? I just can't see it.


Goes nice with your avatar.



Rather Unique said:


> I think it is very relevant, theres not many video game teams out there for a reason, all the Celtics guys tried to carry a team, couldnt do it and there age DID play a factor as the window for a title was gettin much smaller. Age might not play a factor into us pursuing but believe it does play a factor into the actual player wantin to come to Miami. Like i said, not all stars would be down to be 3rd banana when they could be THE MAN at still a relatively young age, and still possibly become a Championship contender. IMO, generally,the younger the age, the less likely to sacrifice your game for the 'ship. Which would have to be done, w/ 3 max stars.
> 
> 
> word, why would he or Wade wanna play 2nd fiddle, specially Lebron who would be what 26? No reason he couldnt win a ship as the focal point of his own team.


25. He turns 26 the second to last day of the year. Reading this stuff makes it that much more sweet. No one believed, up until the moment before it left his lips. Even with all of the reports. It really is amazing. Funny the contrast in NY and CHI, they really thought they'd get him, and were hoping for it more.

GREAT bump.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

mmmm...eating that one. 

Tastes great. opcorn:

to be honest, i still can't believe it happened...or even why exactly it did. :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, RU. I'm in the same boat. I have The Decision recorded and watched it like five times last night in disbelief.

I'm still in "...what?" mode and I've been wanting this since, at least, this thread.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

This thread is crazy. Adam is an oracle!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Targetting TWO free agents in 2010*



Flash is the Future said:


> Max contracts starting at around 16 million? We need to sign Lebron/Bosh end thread.
> 
> PG: Derrick Rose
> SG: Dwyane Wade/Daequan Cook
> ...


Damn... Imagine if we had Rose!

Horrible spacing but the talent level would be ridiculous.

Ironically, 5 years later, we have Bease, Wade, Bron, Bosh.

Bease is just not on the same level as Rose.

hah!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Trust me, I've thought about it too many times over the years. Does feel sliiiiiightly better knowing we're giving Beasley a 2nd shot.

The 2nd Coming of Beezus


----------

